# Repairing chipped Bullnose corners



## Duhh! (Jun 7, 2011)

Hi,
First...I am a total newbie in regards to this, so, please bear with me:

We have a 7 yo home with bullnose corners throughout. In many areas the paint (orange textured) has chipped away showing the bare metal underneath. This is happening on the corners of the walls and also on the window sills as well.

My question: how can I repair this the proper way?

We plan on painting all the rooms in the near future, so we just need to know how to repair these first.

Thanks!!


----------



## ToolSeeker (Sep 19, 2012)

Are you sure metal bull nose? Just all I have worked with has been vinyl. Oh well I guess the answer would be the same, if the spots aren't big remove the loose and patch with compound. It will be rough because it's hard to get the round edge. you will have to get that edge by sanding with a sponge sander to fit the contour then match the texture with a spray can of orange peel. If the spots are big you may need to go to a dry wall supplier and get a tool for bullnose. It's just a little plastic do-dad doesn't cost much but puts the right curve on it.


----------



## DannyT (Mar 23, 2011)

if they are metal, bondo or body putty for cars would work. it dries quick and fairly hard and easy to shape to match. its used on metal doors all the time.


----------



## Duhh! (Jun 7, 2011)

ToolSeeker - yes...you can see the metal showing...the builders didn't even prime the metal.
Thanks again for the help.
Quick question: would I need to prep the bare metal or just go over it will compound, etc?
The plastic 'do-dad' may be of help with this because I know I will need many layers just to match the depth of the sprayed compound and paint on the sites, might be easier to do that.
Some are the size of a quarter...with the rest smaller than that.

Thanks again for the help...much appreciated!!


----------



## ToolSeeker (Sep 19, 2012)

No prep needed just go over it. If you can't find the do-dad local try Trim-Tex.com.


----------

